# Patio Soda Bottle



## cici (Jun 10, 2004)

Not really a huge collector but do have an interest in old soda bottles. My husband just found, in a construction area close to us, a soda bottle that has a green painted label that says, "Patio". I've done some research on the internet & found that Pepsi made a Patio Soda. Could anyone provide us with a little more info on this bottle? Were unable to send a picture as the digital camera is not currently working! Thanks!


----------



## flasherr (Jun 11, 2004)

Below is the only info I found on Patio. I just bought 4 of them the other day when I bought a bunch of other bottles. I also have a quantity of the diet patio bottle caps. Sorry I can be of any more help. the green version is the only version I have ever seen but I think there is a red version also.
 Brian


 Patioâ€“ different flavored drinks (1960) 
  1963 Pepsi introduces Patio Diet Cola 
 1964 Patio Diet replaced by the first Diet Pepsi-Cola


----------



## cici (Jun 14, 2004)

[]Thanks for the info! I've come up with very little so far myself. The only picture I found showed the bottle with white lettering under the green. The white lettering is the ounces etc.! If you come up with anything else, I'd appreciate it if you would pass it on. In turn, I'll still do the same!
 Thanks!


----------

